# GPRS via VODAFOne



## torrent08 (Dec 13, 2007)

hi everyone.. I have a nokia 6682 cell, which is both EDGE enabled and Gprs enabled..
one week back , i took vodafone gprs in Chennai..i hoped that with my EDGE enabled phone i will be getting the dreamy speeds of atleast 15 KBPs during night time..i always read about such speeds form my friends in this forum..
but sadly enough the maximum speed I am getting with this VODAFONE GPRS is a mere 8 KBPS even at this time of 3 am.in my laptop.!!!! ..I am shocked !!!
unfortunately, as my cell is a US compatabile phone, only Hutch or Vodaphone works in my mobile..it is not taking the Signal of other networks, when i manually search for other networks,so i have to settle for the Vodaphone network in Chennai for GPRS..the rates are also exorbitant for vodaphone..199 for prepaid & 499 & 699 for postpaid..whereas for airetel gprs in chennI CITY ITS SOME 350 RUPEES UNlimited Monthly..
okay,So is tere any mETHOD by which i can increase the speed of my internet gprs..??! 
do help me out guys....


----------



## Pathik (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry dude.. Bad luck..


----------



## sai_cool (Dec 13, 2007)

well. i am in chennai too.. i use vodafone EDGE on my 6233, i get speeds of ABT 15 KBPS... make sure u have fulll signal...


----------



## torrent08 (Dec 14, 2007)

sai_cool said:
			
		

> well. i am in chennai too.. i use vodafone EDGE on my 6233, i get speeds of ABT 15 KBPS... make sure u have fulll signal...


ai Sai cool !!!!..glad to hear someoner from chennai-madras....yeah i have the full signal too in my room. But, oh my god, u get 15 KBps..tats amzing !!!!!!!!!  why it doesnt hapen for me..!!!!!..i got my gprs activated from vodafone adyar office last week....god knows when i will get such speeds of 15 KBps... which are u located, Sai..?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 14, 2007)

I am from Mumbai circle and here the GPRS is free. Only we have to pay for usage charges, which is very exorbitant. About speed, I have no idea, because I don't use net on the mobile much.


----------



## travayne (Nov 15, 2008)

Not all areas of the city are EDGE enabled. If you look at the specification for the internet service, it always says "GPRS, EDGE where available"


----------



## atul292 (Nov 21, 2008)

talk talk talk

ask ask ask

thats what u need to do before u subscribe to ne thing

Vodafone even today in Nov 2008 have crappy and laughable tariffs for GPRS in most circles..and to think they r Airtels sole competitor !

Airtel has best GPRS tariffs at flat 10 bucks a day ,Unlimited data( my circle Punjab)

as for Edge..thats just plain crap..999 bucks a month for speeds best up to 10 kbps

most BB providers like TATA Indicom and Reliance can offer better solutions if u really need mobilty and connection together..ques is do u really?

for static users..BB plans  from BSNL and MTNL r amazing..just need to know how to thread that horse's nostrils !


----------



## wizaryan (Nov 25, 2008)

how do i use the GPRS or EDGE on my HTC touch phone? i call up the vodaphone guyz and they say i cannot use the basic GPRS on my phone as its a windows based mobile and i need to pay them minimum of 200-300 bucks to use it....can some one help me please
just to mention i am located at Mumbai


----------



## travayne (Dec 1, 2008)

I had that problem too. As far as i've tried, I couldn't get it to work. You're welcome to try, coz i wasn't trying too hard to make it work.


----------



## vickyadvani (Dec 1, 2008)

GPRS is too slow in vodphone...

*vickyadvani.blog.co.in/


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 2, 2008)

Vodafone doesn't have any unlimited plan and that is plain pathetic. Period. Thats why i switched to IDEA and i am very happy with it. At my home i get speeds from 16-20 KBps in daytime and 18-25 KBps in night, offpeak hours. Ofcourse, these speeds only happen where EDGE is available otherwise its 5-8 KBps max. But fortunately, at my home, EDGE is available with full signals.



wizaryan said:


> how do i use the GPRS or EDGE on my HTC touch phone? i call up the vodaphone guyz and they say i cannot use the basic GPRS on my phone as its a windows based mobile and i need to pay them minimum of 200-300 bucks to use it....can some one help me please
> just to mention i am located at Mumbai



I think you try this method and it will work coz i was using it before when i was on vodafone:

1. Goto Start>Settings>Connections. Click Connections. Goto Advance tab.

2. Just below the first dropdownlist are two buttons : Edit... and New... Choose New... (Please make sure you choose the buttons below first dropdown list and not the second one.

3.On the General Tab, Enter a name such as Vodafone GPRS Settings.

4. On the Modem tab, click New. Enter a name for example, GPRS. In the "Select a Modem" dropdown, select "Cellular Line(GPRS)". Click Next

5. In the Access Point Name enter portalnmms (case sensitive, in lowercase only).

6. On the next screen, just click finish.

7. Now back to the previous screen, you should have your new modem in the list, Proceed to Proxy Settings. Here tick the checkbox "This network connects to the internet" and "This network uses a proxy server to connect to the internet". Both should be checked.

8. In "Proxy Server" textbox, enter 10.10.1.100.

9. Now Click the Advance Button. The window that opens will have 4 settings in the listbox : HTTP, WAP, Secure WAP, and Socks

Click one by one on each of these and enter this info:
Server : 10.10.1.100
Port : 9201

rest all fields blank

Enter the same in every settings, ie. HTTP, WAP, Secure WAP and Socks.

10. When done, click OK twice to return to the Advance tab of Connections.
Now click Select Networks again and  in the first list box select your newly created connection. In the second listbox select "My Work Connection".

11. Click OK and restart your device.

It may take a while after restarting for GPRS/EDGE to become active so try again and again in 5 miutes interval. It should be up and running in 5-10 minutes.

Try it and post back here in case of any problems as well as if you succeed in doing this so that everybody else get to know that this is a working solution  

Enjoy!


----------



## travayne (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmmm... I think I'll try this in a week or so when I get my hands on a WM phone again.


----------



## emmarbee (Dec 19, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> Vodafone doesn't have any unlimited plan and that is plain pathetic. Period. Thats why i switched to IDEA and i am very happy with it. At my home i get speeds from 16-20 KBps in daytime and 18-25 KBps in night, offpeak hours. Ofcourse, these speeds only happen where EDGE is available otherwise its 5-8 KBps max. But fortunately, at my home, EDGE is available with full signals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope this will come in handy when I get my WinMo.


----------



## vickyadvani (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks a ton dude....this was really helpful
i can now connect to GPRS however it seems that the connection is so slow that nothing seems to work at all....any more tricks you have on windows mobile or on GPRS


----------



## travayne (Dec 29, 2008)

vickyadvani said:


> Thanks a ton dude....this was really helpful
> i can now connect to GPRS however it seems that the connection is so slow that nothing seems to work at all....any more tricks you have on windows mobile or on GPRS



As it so happens, BPL's network's gone shitty. They launched some free gprs package with their campus pack, and started marketting it INSIDE college campuses. So over the course of a week or so, their network collapsed. I could not send messages that weren't delayed for hours on end, I could not call anyone up without being forced to redial like 4 times or so, and most of all, I could not surf AT ALL. This was the time that BPL smartly issued a statement in the paper stating that they are "installing new high capacity switches". 

So yes, I jumped off the BPL wagon the moment their network went haywaire. I suggest you do the same. 

P.S> Use opera mobile browser for your browsing. It uses less bandwidth, so I suppose your pages should load faster.


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 29, 2008)

i can say only that.......vodafone sucks in case of gprs.......and airtel rocks....!!! (everywhere)
But here in delhi, vodafone rocks for signal strength, voice clarity , tariffs n offers, and most imp customer support....!!


----------

